# Solved: Good Avatar Sites



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2005)

Howdy,

Could anyone recommend any sites for downloading a cool Avatar?

thanks in advance.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

I think most of the people made their own here.

I made my own (My logo once I get this company rolling!)

Anyway, find a pic you like, resize it and go.


----------



## Raziel_Storm (Nov 17, 2003)

I just browsed the internet for my pictures, I resize them and put them on here. 

Most of the avatar sites I have ever been to never have what you really want anyway.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks guys,

I'll get on it tomorrow when I have more time.


----------



## Raziel_Storm (Nov 17, 2003)

Happy Birthday by the way


----------



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2005)

:up:


----------



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2005)

OK so I'm new to all this pic resizing stuff, but how do you do it? I tried by R/click and edit/Attributes but when I resize it just shows a tiny piece of the top left corner????

I'm not good with stuff like this


----------



## Jag11 (May 30, 2005)

You can crop an image in Microsoft Photo Editor or simply in Paint.
I suggest that you use Paint in cropping, and Microsoft Photo Editor in resizing it to 50x50 (because TechGuy only supports 50x50 avatars)

IN PAINT:

 Open your pic in Paint.
 Click the icon next to the Star-like icon
 Now crop your image by selecting the part of the image you want
 Then Cut
 Then File > New
 Paste it there, then save it​


----------



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks for the input everyone,

I think I'm sorted now, I've just had a full make over.

So what do you think? 
Does my bum look big in this?


----------



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2005)

Oh yeah nearly forgot, 

here is the full version if you're not sure what it is.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

beautiful...
Too bad the Avatar doesn't do it justice.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Fizban,

Depending on what type of image you have, e.g. .gif or .jpg, there are online websites you can google for that allow you to upload and edit/save them to your computer.

For example, this one can be used for .gif images: http://www.gifworks.com/

-- Tom


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Here is one I just found this morning for resizing images.

http://www.j-q-l.freeserve.co.uk/avatartight.htm


----------



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks again for the links :up: ,
I will look into them when I have more time.


----------

